
FuckAdBlock: How publishers are defeating ad blockers - handpickednames
https://blog.bugreplay.com/2016/11/fkadblock-how-publishers-are-defeating.html
======
Safety1stClyde
It's such a waste of time. Most people don't even use ad blockers anyway. The
ad-block-blockers can easily be defeated simply by disabling javascript.

